# Whitewater rafting/kayaking Helmets



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

I have a Strutter and a Shred Ready full face. Both seem to be very durable. I love the Strutter. Super comfy and I have taken some pretty good shots with it. The visor is awesome also. My preference is the Strutter.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

JDHOG72 said:


> I have a Strutter and a Shred Ready full face. Both seem to be very durable. I love the Strutter. Super comfy and I have taken some pretty good shots with it. The visor is awesome also. My preference is the Strutter.


Yea that visor on the Strutter is bigtime. Kinda like that woodgrain look some of the Shred Ready's have but thats just an aesthetic....


----------



## Mike Scott (Apr 22, 2009)

Another vote for the Strutter.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

I would have gotten the Sweet full face also but couldnt pass up the deal I got on the shred ready. I def miss the visor when wearing the full face. The wood grain is cool but if I could choose which helmet to take the big shot I would def go with the Sweet.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Anyone have issues with the Strutter not providing full-coverage on the back/bottom of the head (ie...sitting pretty high up)?


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

The BEST one? That's a tall order, I go with fit. I love my WRSI, it seems there's no way for it to roll back, if I have it buckled. A bit of a visor for sun too.

FWIW, On full face, I took an oar to the jaw this weekend, and thought out loud about a full face. A Class V veteran told me how he had an oar slide up and under a full face, and punted him off his boat. Now that I've given some thought about what an oar can/could do/go I doubt I'll be considering them one soon.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I agree with lhowemt, LOVE my WRSI.


----------



## jj_luv2play (May 9, 2005)

I second the comment on the WRSI. I have had multiple helmets over the years, and the WRSI provides the best fit and protection overall. 

My last helmet was a kevlar material that I placed a full face mask on. Though I loved the full mask, and it did save my face on multiple occasions, I never could get a good fit with it.


----------



## raftkat (Jul 20, 2007)

I just got an FNA helmet and love it. It's full coverage and he sends you a kit to fit it to your head. Plus, it's look is customized so you can get whatever color(s) you want.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

I haven't done any research on this, but I was recently told that the Strutter is only rated for Class III and lower use. It sounds like that is what you'd be using it most for, but it is something to keep in mind. I'd rather be in something rated for higher then what I'm actually doing, but that is just me.

That being said. 1 vote for the T-Dub.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

nmalozzi said:


> I haven't done any research on this, but I was recently told that the Strutter is only rated for Class III and lower use. It sounds like that is what you'd be using it most for, but it is something to keep in mind. I'd rather be in something rated for higher then what I'm actually doing, but that is just me.
> 
> That being said. 1 vote for the T-Dub.


 
I'm DEFINATELY looking for Class IV/V protection, although from the vantage point of a raft rather than kayak. Been RAFTING Gore a good bit and had a scary swim the other day while R2ing that made me think about getting a more solid helmet. Also will be killin it on the Gauley and possibly doing the Russell Fork in KY this fall, just not in a kayak. I'm only a class III kayaker at this point, but regardless, I see no reason to cut corners when dealing with (head) safety. Appreciate everyone's input so far!


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

Blade&Shaft said:


> I'm DEFINATELY looking for Class IV/V protection, although from the vantage point of a raft rather than kayak. Been RAFTING Gore a good bit and had a scary swim the other day while R2ing that made me think about getting a more solid helmet. Also will be killin it on the Gauley and possibly doing the Russell Fork in KY this fall, just not in a kayak. I'm only a class III kayaker at this point, but regardless, I see no reason to cut corners when dealing with (head) safety. Appreciate everyone's input so far!


Well in that case I'd be eliminating the Strutter from your options... if you haven't already because of how over priced they are. 

I'll also say that while I haven't actually paddled with one, the WRSI helmets seem awesome as well. Getting one for the GF shortly.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

All of the helmets mentioned have the same rating. If you do a bit of research you will see the T-Dub mentioned above and the strutter and the shread ready and the WRSI are all Certified CE 1385 international standard for headgear for whitewater sports. Honestly, I would go for whichever one feels most comfortable.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

JDHOG72 said:


> All of the helmets mentioned have the same rating. If you do a bit of research you will see the T-Dub mentioned above and the strutter and the shread ready and the WRSI are all Certified CE 1385 international standard for headgear for whitewater sports. Honestly, I would go for whichever one feels most comfortable.


Seems to be the over-ruling consensus man. Thanks again.... Now I just need to try some on I guess (Good thing there are stores around here that sell all of the above mentioned....or not)


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

My WRSI took some more hard licks this weekend and I love it.


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

Still loving my Gath Gedi.


----------



## Mike Scott (Apr 22, 2009)

Before you buy, check the fit on the WRSI. I could not get one to fit at all-even with all the fit thingies that they come with. I had a lot of pressure on the front of my head from it.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

JDHOG72 said:


> All of the helmets mentioned have the same rating. If you do a bit of research you will see the T-Dub mentioned above and the strutter and the shread ready and the WRSI are all Certified CE 1385 international standard for headgear for whitewater sports. Honestly, I would go for whichever one feels most comfortable.


Thanks for the heads up. Like I said, I hadn't done any research on that since I wasn't looking to buy one. At any rate you peaked my interest, and I just wanted to confirm that you are correct according to the Sweet Website. I wonder if their older helmets didn't comply, or if my buddy is a moron. I'm leaning towards the later.


----------



## KUpolo (May 24, 2005)

I think the Strutter is a nice helmet, but it in no way, shape or form offers anywhere near full coverage. I bought one a while back, then replaced it with the Sweet Rocker. Now that's a proper helmet!

I kept my Strutter around thinking I'd wear it when I was doing easier stuff, but then I got to thinking "why would I ever wear a helmet that offers less protection?"

Anyway I've got a Strutter I'll sell you cheap.


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

WRSI in my opinion is by far the best helmet. Read the story behind it.
WRSI Safety | Whitewater Helmets | Ski and Snowboard Helmets | Rescue Gear
I cannot even imagine not being able to get it to fit properly. I have the weirdest shaped head and tons of hair and it has so many options and ways of adjusting the outfitting. And the price is reasonable.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

I love WRSI


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I had trouble with WRSI putting too much pressure on the front of my head too, after taking all the padding out then adding it back in with the thinnest pieces first we got it to fit perfectly. If WRSI doesn't fit your head you haven't adjusted the padding correctly.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Jensjustduckie said:


> If WRSI doesn't fit your head you haven't adjusted the padding correctly.


Or your head is just too big - as is the case with some paddlers, myself included. I kept hoping they were gonna follow up on their original plans to make a larger shell but it looks like that project may be tabled now....


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Meng said:


> Or your head is just too big - as is the case with some paddlers, myself included. I kept hoping they were gonna follow up on their original plans to make a larger shell but it looks like that project may be tabled now....


Agreed, MRSI doesn't fit my oddly shaped head either. Might be due to the metal plates.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

KUpolo said:


> I think the Strutter is a nice helmet, but it in no way, shape or form offers anywhere near full coverage. I bought one a while back, then replaced it with the Sweet Rocker. Now that's a proper helmet!
> 
> I kept my Strutter around thinking I'd wear it when I was doing easier stuff, but then I got to thinking "why would I ever wear a helmet that offers less protection?"
> 
> Anyway I've got a Strutter I'll sell you cheap.


Oh yeah KUpolo? Color? $$$? Might be interested - looking to get something before I head out east Sept 28.


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

*grateful heads*

I have to put a vote in for grateful heads...

since they retooled their production I've been super impressed with the consistency of their products

I'm wearing an Edge right now and it seems to be by far the hardest most durable shell I've ever owned

their new shim system helps you get a great fit and it's not dependant on some kind of gimick - just mini-cell foam that you peel back the paper to reveal super sticky glue

I've been wearing this one since 2007 and probably have had it on my head in a river 300 times without the shims showing any signs of peeling back or any serious signs of wear on the composite

maybe I'm a bit old fashioned but having owned a sweets for a year I couldn't be more pleased to be back in a grateful heads helmet

if you're going to be in fayetteville you could probably plan a trip up to friendsville and pick from any size, shell, or color you want

good luck!


----------

